# Back legs question



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

As some of you know, Joey has back leg problems and needs help getting outside.

We don’t know the cause, and he’s too old to be tested.

What we’ve noticed is that when he chases squirrels in his sleep, his back legs move as they did prior to his problems.

Is there any significance to this?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It could be that it's easier in his sleep because there is no weight pressure on his legs.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Yolu can do a DNA test for DM. It's a simple cheek swab. I know it's not 100% accurate, but it's the best we have at this time, and can give you some insight for at least DM....


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

You should probably see a vet and find out for sure. If it's DM (is he dragging a foot or walking on his elbows?) there isn't much you can do, but you will know he's not in pain. If it's his hips or back you will know if it's displaysia or arthritis and your vet will prescribe pain killers to keep him comfortable. Either way you want to make him comfortable so he doesn't suffer unnecesarily. Poor baby, he needs a hug.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Buckelke said:


> You should probably see a vet and find out for sure. If it's DM (is he dragging a foot or walking on his elbows?) there isn't much you can do, but you will know he's not in pain. If it's his hips or back you will know if it's displaysia or arthritis and your vet will prescribe pain killers to keep him comfortable. Either way you want to make him comfortable so he doesn't suffer unnecesarily. Poor baby, he needs a hug.


He drags a foot, then corrects himself. 

He’s currently on Metacam. I also give him a good-quality fish oil as an anti-inflammatory.

We just bought him a new orthopedic bed.

He gets lots and lots of love from my husband and me.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

mnm said:


> Yolu can do a DNA test for DM. It's a simple cheek swab. I know it's not 100% accurate, but it's the best we have at this time, and can give you some insight for at least DM....


Where are the DNA tests available?


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

oh, I'm so sorry. Sounds like Degenerative Myleopathy (sp?). Our Ellie suffered with that in her last years. We figure she was somewhere around 16 when we lost her to it. The cells in her back end died 
off leaving her unable to control the rear part of her body. There is no pain to it fortunately. You can help her get along by putting a towel under her belly to hold/help her up. The foot dragging is an early sign something is wrong. Best I can tell you is lots of love and support, it's hard to watch them struggle with it. AFAIK there is no treatment, although you might look around. We lost Ellie about 5 years ago so maybe there is something now. 

We bought a DNA test for Duke from Embark and were satisfied with the results. Embark Dog DNA Test | Most Accurate Breed Identification‎ | Highest Reviewed Online


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

There are several issues that present the same and are often misdiagnosed as DM. You can get a DM Test through several different lab's. I use DDC Veterinary Lab in Ohio. The test is $65 regular, and $45 when they have them on sale twice a year. 

There is also OFA, PawPrint Genetics, Embark, GenSol...


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

You can try using one of those rear legs support harnesses: Best dog harness to support back legs.


----------



## Vecan (Jul 7, 2021)

maybe you can try to use this *Portable Dog Sling for Back Legs








LOOBANI Portable Dog Sling for Back Legs


SUPPORT HIP SLING- Loobani mobility aids is a simple and effective solution especially for elderly dogs, weak hind legs, orthopedic injuries, hip dysplasia, Arthritis pain, IVDD / TPLO / ACL / CCL surgery or other debilitating ailments MAKE MOBILITY EASILY- Excellent to help your doggy stand up...



www.loobani.com




*


----------



## Clipper (May 7, 2021)

mnm said:


> There are several issues that present the same and are often misdiagnosed as DM. You can get a DM Test through several different lab's. I use DDC Veterinary Lab in Ohio. The test is $65 regular, and $45 when they have them on sale twice a year.
> 
> There is also OFA, PawPrint Genetics, Embark, GenSol...


I had used the OFA test and was quite satisfied.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey passed away on June 15. His front legs gave out on him and we realized it was time. His vet was kind enough to come to the house to ease his suffering. We were able to be with him and say our goodbyes. It was devastating.


----------

